# Formular mit bestimmter List-Auswahl öffnen



## WebOlli (24. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem (weiß nich mal, ob es in dieses Forum gehört):

Ich möchte auch einem html-doc heraus ein pop-up öffnen,  das ein Formular beinhaltet. Je nachdem, bei welchem Kurs (es geht um die Anmeldung für verschiedene Kurse)  man auf  "Anmelden"-Link klickt, soll sich das Formular schon mit dem in einem Listenfeld richtig ausgewähltem Kurs öffnen. Ich möchte so umgehen, dass für jeden Kurs ein eigenes Formular existiert und dass der User nochmal seinen Kurs aus dem Listenfeld auswählen muss.
Muss ich mich mit Javascript abquälen? Und wenn ja, wie?
Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Quaese (24. April 2004)

Hi,

Dein Problem ist zum Beispiel mit JavaScript lösbar.

Die PopUp-Fenster im Ausgangsdokument würde ich mit HTML-Links öffnen lassen,
nicht mit JavaScript, da davon ausgegangen werden muss, dass nicht jeder JavaScript
aktiviert hat.

```
<a target="_blank" href="popup.html?0">kurs 0</a><br>
    <a target="_blank" href="popup.html?1">kurs 1</a><br>
    <a target="_blank" href="popup.html?2">kurs 2</a><br>
    <a target="_blank" href="popup.html?3">kurs 3</a>
```
Hinter dem Link übergibst Du die Nummer des Kurses. Mit der übergebenen Nummer
wird im anderen Dokument der Kurs ausgelesen.

JavaScript des PopUps:

```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
    // Zur Verfügung stehende Kurse
    // Die Indices in arrKurse entsprechen den übergebenen Parametern aus dem
    // Ausgangsdokument.
    // Kurs 0 .. Kurs 3 sind die Namen Deiner Kurse
    var arrKurse = new Array();
    arrKurse[0] = "Kurs 0";
    arrKurse[1] = "Kurs 1";
    arrKurse[2] = "Kurs 2";
    arrKurse[3] = "Kurs 3";

    var strKurs = -1;

    // Falls ein Wert übergeben wurde
    if(window.location.search != "")
        // Nummer des Kurses auslesen
        strKurs = Number(String(window.location.search).substring(1, String(window.location.search).length));

    // Select-Bereich anlegen
    document.write('<select name="kurse" size="1">');
    for(i=0; i<arrKurse.length; i++){
        // Falls es sich um den übergebenen Kurs handelt
        if(i == strKurs)
            // Kurs in der Liste auswählen
            document.write('<option value="k'+ i +'" selected>' + arrKurse[i] + '</option>');
        else	// sonst
            // Kurs unmarkiert in Liste eintragen
            document.write('<option value="k'+ i +'">' + arrKurse[i] + '</option>');
    }
    document.write('</select>');
-->
</script>
<noscript>
    <!-- Bereich, der ausgeführt wird, wenn kein JavaScript aktiviert ist -->
    <select name="kurse" size="1">
        <option value="k0">Kurs 0</option>
        <option value="k1">Kurs 1</option>
        <option value="k2">Kurs 2</option>
        <option value="k3">Kurs 3</option>
    </select>
</noscript>
```
Den oben stehenden Code einfach in das PopUp-Dokument kopieren. Sollte eigentlich
funktionieren.

Ich hoffe, dass das Dein Problem löst.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## WebOlli (24. April 2004)

echt super. klappt auf anhieb! unglaublich. bin echt begeistert.
Danke für die Arbeit, die du dir gemacht hast!


----------

